# Faema e91 Diplomat 4gr & BFC Classica Electronic 4gr need a good home



## Ferrari-Espresso-Online (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi Guys

we are new on here and say Hi to all of you.

we have these 4groups in used condition and are asking if there is any interested party`s that are in need of these big mother`s before we consider sending them to scrap heap heaven !

any questions will be answered & appreciate your time

ps we can upload pictures and service history of these machines


----------

